

Why are break ins on the rise? - EricR23

I've been reading the same news sources for a while now, Hacker News included, and it seems like every other day there's a report of another major break in. I don't think this is all due to LulzSec, so what's the deal?
======
sorbus
Rather, you should be asking why high-profile, extremely public break-ins are
on the rise. The number reported by the companies affected has been extremely
low - the same level as normal? - with the vast majority reported and
publicized by hackers.

------
tobylane
Boredom? New high? We aren't talking about a group of entirely rational, of-
age people.

------
lysol
Confirmation bias.

~~~
rick888
I don't think so. There has definitely been an increase in breakins in the
past few months.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Source?

~~~
rick888
the news?

~~~
Andrenid
That's just because the Lulzsec/Anon stuff is the "flavour of the month" for
the media lately.

"The news" is not a reliable source of frequency for an activity, as they go
through phases with what their favourite topic is for that period of time.

